# Bloomberg writer admits to perjury to obtain FL concealed firearms license?



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloomberg writer admits to perjury to obtain FL concealed firearms license? - Ft. Myers Gun Rights | Examiner.com


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

_*"Upon being notified of the pertinent facts by Mr. Crewdson himself, the state has suspended his concealed carry license, and rightfully so. The State of Florida issues concealed carry licenses to eligible law-abiding citizens, and in attempting to discredit the proposed National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act, Mr. Crewdson has possibly shown himself to be unworthy of holding such a license."*_

the best parts are left unsaid ... the system DOES work, his license was pulled AND he will not be able to get a ccw anywhere else because he has had a ccw revoked (unless he lies again) .... NICE!!!!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

What a butt plug! I guess he did prove a point maybe not the one he had hoped too.

RCG


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> What a butt plug! I guess he did prove a point maybe not the one he had hoped too.
> 
> RCG


Yeah, but it served him right.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet! That jackass along with his mentor Bloomberg should get some time behind bars for conspiracy to commit perjury and perjury in the application process. The state of Florida does not tolerate falsification of information on driver's licenses as well as CCW permits, a class B felony.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Now, to show that all are equal before the law, he needs to be prosecuted and convicted.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

as he is not a florida resident, i dont see florida extraditing him on a non violent misdemeanor, altho i do see them issuing a warrant for his arrest so that if he is ever pulled over or had his ID run he will get locked up no matter where he is. he will also be subject to arrest if he ever travels to florida. bloomberg will then be on the hook for employing a fugitive ..... win/win situation


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Correction, it is only a second degree misdemeanor under Florida statutes not a second degree felony, it helps to read the article. Rats!


----------

